# Assistance



## Jason Kumar (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi All,

I'll be moving to Dubai in Jan '09, wife & year old son to follow in Mar '09. My office will be at the Bur Juman Business Centre. 

Would like to stay in an area with community feel, lots of greenery, play areas for children, schools/nursery in the vicinity, my wife will not be working for the first year atleast and I don't mind travelling that extra bit if its worth it 

Have been browsing through this forum, other sites and have managed to pick up quite a bit of relevant information, given my budget of AED75K I've short listed a 1 BHK in The Green Community. 

Of course will also be looking at other areas when I get to Dubai, but would like it to be a focussed rather than a random search, to this effect wanted views and opinions on other places that could be considered given my requiremets and the budget. 

Also how long would it take to get to Bur Juman from The Green Community ? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## WalkerH (Nov 24, 2008)

I live now temprorary next to Burjuman Centre and work in Dubai Internet City. This is the same direction altough the way to the Green Community is longer. 

If there is no traffic (10 p.m. - 5 a.m.) or on Friday you would be able to manage this in about 30 min. But in the bloody everyday traffic that can also take you two or three hours! As it is totaly unpredictable (accidents etc.) I would really not recommend you that.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

the greens is still a commute for you Jason around 20 mins, but you are going against main flow of traffic so its not a bad journey at all. 

In the greens i would have thought its going to be hard for you to find a 1 bedroom there for 75k - damn near impossible, for 75k - you can get a studio in Discovery Gardens if that might be of interest, it will add 10-15 mins to your journey, little bit further out past Dubai marina. Let me know what you think, and what would be of interest to you so I can have a look

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Burj jaman? from Green community.

I hope you have a decent ipod, it'll be a good hour each way, does your company provide parking? Seriously, it'll cost you otherwise...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Im not sure on an hour, I was doing the commute - marina, then discovery gardens to pick up a colleague then to emirates towers which took 20-30mins all in - in the morning and evening.

greens to burjuman offices is same as marina to emirates towers which i did constantly every day - around 25 mins except when the crane fell on SZ Road and it took 4 hours to reach work (that was a fun day) ...


----------



## WalkerH (Nov 24, 2008)

it could be possible that the traffic is agains the flow. i'm not able to judge that. but don't forget the trade center r/a which you did not have to pass to emirates tower. and the D88 to burjuman center is also always quite busy.

but anyway, i am not sure if we're talking about the same. "the greens" and "green community" is not the same. "the greens" are between emirates hills and al barsha. "green community" is behind jebel ali industrial area which a bigger way...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

oh right.... sorry i thought he meant the greens -yeah the trade centre r/a and D88 to burjuman is quite traffic heavy especially because of the metro work at the moment....


----------



## Jason Kumar (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Walker, given the travel time it appears I may need to reconsider the Greens Community

3 hours of travel is certainly not worth it.


----------



## Jason Kumar (Dec 1, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Burj jaman? from Green community.
> 
> I hope you have a decent ipod, it'll be a good hour each way, does your company provide parking? Seriously, it'll cost you otherwise...


iPod aside an hour one way is bad, Walker has mentioned should probably be 2 hours upwards. Will have check on the parking bit too


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jason Kumar said:


> Also how long would it take to get to Bur Juman from The Green Community ?
> 
> Thank you in advance


I would NOT want to do that journey everyday!!! 

Green Community, as WalkerH said, is WAAAYYYYY out passed the end of the world (Ok maybe a little exaggeration) and I woud not want to bring a family to live there. The nearest landmark is a massive industrial estate. Has the misfortune to end up there - Grim!! 

Here's a link to visualise it (from: Marriott Courtyard Hotel Green Community - Dubai @25.003288,55.163868 to: burjuman mall - Google Maps)

I would say that this would take you about at least an hour and 30mins and maybe longer at night 

I would consider living in Sharjah or at least near the border.

HTH


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I think Discovery gardens is a good option??


----------



## Jason Kumar (Dec 1, 2008)

marc said:


> I think Discovery gardens is a good option??


Hi Marc, thanks for all the info 

Thinking of looking towards the Deira end, any suggestions on that front besides International City ?


----------



## Jason Kumar (Dec 1, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I would NOT want to do that journey everyday!!!
> 
> Green Community, as WalkerH said, is WAAAYYYYY out passed the end of the world (Ok maybe a little exaggeration) and I woud not want to bring a family to live there. The nearest landmark is a massive industrial estate. Has the misfortune to end up there - Grim!!
> 
> ...


Much appreciated HTH, though had a fair idea of the location wasn't clear on the commute time, which has now been clarified.

Wouldn't Sharjah be equally far ? Prefer staying in Dubai, any suggestions on places / area towards that side of town?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Sharjah would be much worse then green community!!! - worst traffic I have ever seen Sharjah - Dubai commute. I would strongly advise you not to live there if you can..

Deira, theres places, the best thing is to have a look on Dubizzle for that, but mostly rooms going on there in Deira but have a look, the paper is good as well to find something there..


----------



## Jason Kumar (Dec 1, 2008)

marc said:


> Sharjah would be much worse then green community!!! - worst traffic I have ever seen Sharjah - Dubai commute. I would strongly advise you not to live there if you can..
> 
> Deira, theres places, the best thing is to have a look on Dubizzle for that, but mostly rooms going on there in Deira but have a look, the paper is good as well to find something there..


Thank you once again Marc Great stuff will check out Dubizzle.

I gather your saying it makes better sense to look at the Bur side rather than Deira....


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah Bur Dubai and Deria, but Bur Dubai if you can, if you get something in Bur Dubai then that's a great journey into work everyday 5 mins + e.t.c

Deira then just across the creek 10-15 mins... so have a look on there, but most things in Bur Dubai or Deira are room rentals, but im sure there will be studios / 1 beds on there.

Burjuman itself has residencies right next to the office tower if you want to check that out..


----------



## Jason Kumar (Dec 1, 2008)

marc said:


> Yeah Bur Dubai and Deria, but Bur Dubai if you can, if you get something in Bur Dubai then that's a great journey into work everyday 5 mins + e.t.c
> 
> Deira then just across the creek 10-15 mins... so have a look on there, but most things in Bur Dubai or Deira are room rentals, but im sure there will be studios / 1 beds on there.
> 
> Burjuman itself has residencies right next to the office tower if you want to check that out..


Thanks a ton Marc


----------

